# Guide for selling your town [Updated 19/06/2017]



## Ray-ACP (Jun 19, 2017)

*Selling your Town*






For those of you who don't know, with the new welcome amiibo update when rebuilding your town, nook can appear if your town tree is level 3 or above and offer to buy your town from you. This is great for those who want to start fresh but don't want to lose everything. I've decided to write a small guide now that I have actually restarted and sold my town fo people who are worried or just want to know what you keep and what you don't keep. This is a full comprehensive guide on the process and what to expect, however there are always questions to be asked so feel free and i'll update this.


*Dialogue you will see from Isabelle*

Your first set of dialogue regardless if you can or can't sell your town will be:

*Continue > Mayor > I need help first... > Re-build the town > This is what I want.*

The next set of dialogue changes depending on if you can or cannot sell your town. *If you CAN'T sell your town isabelle will say:*

_"OK, just so you don't do anything you'll regret later, I'm going to confirm this one last time... Are you absolutely POSITIVELY sure you want to delete your town? It can't be undone!"_

At this point, you should stop if you intend to sell your town. This dialogue means nook *WILL NOT* buy your town and she ends here. You should adhere to the tips below on how to get him to appear.

*If you CAN sell your town, isabelle will say:*

_"OK. I have one last question for you... Once (Town) is deleted, are you interested in becoming mayor of a new town right away? Or were you thinking of taking a break from the village for a while?"_

*Do NOT say 'I want to take a break' this WILL delete your town* and you will get no option of recovery/soft resetting from this point. If you want Nook to appear, you must answer:

_"I want a new town!"_

After this, Nook appears and offers his evaluation, see the tips below for more information.


*What does carry over (100% Fact tested)*

- Optional, your item catalogue.
- All your public work projects.
- Your money evaluation from nook. (lump sum or daily wage)


*What doesn't carry over (100% Fact tested)*

- Your villagers.
- Your emotions.
- Your town layout.
- Your house size.
- Your unlocked shops.
- Your badges/achievements.
- Your inventory/locker/personal storage items.
- Your character's appearance.


*Useful Tips*​
- Nook only appears if your town tree is level 3 or above (20 days/20 hours), some speculate it's 50 hours/50 days.

- Nook offers an evaluation which totals the worth of your town, this most likely includes, shops unlocked, number of trees/bushes/flowers, public work projects, money in your ABD and how old your town is.

- Nook also offers to buy your item catalogue for you for an additional amount.

- You can carry your entire item catalogue over instead of selling it.

- After viewing the evaluation, you can still decline and power off and your town will still be there.

- Upon accepting to sell, nook offers either to give you a lump sum into your ABD or you can get daily payments split into 100 days. The latter gives you 10% interest so you end up with more money after 100 days is up.

- Your ABD money DOES count towards the evaluation.

- An example: I had a town aged 1 year and 6 months, had 5 million in my ABD and nook offered 24 million for the town, 2 million for the item catalogue and an extra 2 million due to the 10% option.

- After accepting to sell and agreeing to the payment, you go through the normal train scene with rover. Once you get up to the map layout, you CAN still soft reset if you want a different layout and your old town will still be there. You just have to go through the whole cut scene with nook again.

- You DO carry over all your public work projects.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not really sure why the headings are massive lol I set the font size in the code to 14 xD


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank you for posting this. I'm still resetting because I haven't found a map I wanted yet.

Wait PWP carry over too? That means I won't have to wait for a request or a police station again? Cool!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

This is very useful! I really want to see home much my town is worth with-out actually resetting it so I'm going to do that


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jun 19, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> Thank you for posting this. I'm still resetting because I haven't found a map I wanted yet.
> 
> Wait PWP carry over too? That means I won't have to wait for a request or a police station again? Cool!!



Yep! I just found that out today when I received my pwp permit and ALL my pwps were there! Nice little bonus! I even have the flower wheel pwp from when I had a perfect town lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

UPDATE, my town would be worth 98million bells with the daily payments n.n


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jun 19, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> UPDATE, my town would be worth 98million bells with the daily payments n.n



You just got the evaluation? Are you SERIOUS?! You must of never reset and have been playign from release o.o did you have alot of money in your ABD too cos that contributes to it a little? That being said I had 5 million and then was offered 24 million


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 19, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> UPDATE, my town would be worth 98million bells with the daily payments n.n



Dang man! That's a lot of bells! Nice!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

Remnantique said:


> You just got the evaluation? Are you SERIOUS?! You must of never reset and have been playign from release o.o did you have alot of money in your ABD too cos that contributes to it a little? That being said I had 5 million and then was offered 24 million



I've been playing since two falls ago (November 10th, 2015) and I have 38million in my account already


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 19, 2017)

I love how Resetti also gets mixed up in the process when you're resetting your town lol


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 19, 2017)

This was super helpful! Town is worth 57 Million c:


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jun 19, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> This was super helpful! Town is worth 57 Million c:



Not bad! You guys and your massive amounts xD Is that with the catalogue sold and 10% extra?


----------



## Nenya (Jun 19, 2017)

This is a super helpful thread for me, too, because I want to learn all I can before I reset Novaria at the end of this summer. Question: when you say normal routine with Rover, does that mean I can name my mayor, choose gender, face, everything like starting from scratch?


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 19, 2017)

Nenya said:


> This is a super helpful thread for me, too, because I want to learn all I can before I reset Novaria at the end of this summer. Question: when you say normal routine with Rover, does that mean I can name my mayor, choose gender, face, everything like starting from scratch?



Yes you can do all of that. my new character is named Eliza and my new town is named Kingford. That is when I find a map I like.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jun 19, 2017)

Nenya said:


> This is a super helpful thread for me, too, because I want to learn all I can before I reset Novaria at the end of this summer. Question: when you say normal routine with Rover, does that mean I can name my mayor, choose gender, face, everything like starting from scratch?



Yep you choose everything and can even soft reset for a town layout


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jun 20, 2017)

Got my police station today on like day 4 xD


----------



## peachesand (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for the guide! I was so surprised when I went to reset a couple of days ago and walked away with 18mil bells. Makes restarting so much easier!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jun 20, 2017)

peachesand said:


> Thanks for the guide! I was so surprised when I went to reset a couple of days ago and walked away with 18mil bells. Makes restarting so much easier!



No worries! I was nervous at first but when I finally did it and it was fresh in my mind I thought may as well show everyone else how easy it is!


----------



## Giully/Ouma (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow! I never knew this until today! I'm sure to keep this is mind if I ever want to sell my town. uwu


----------



## MayorChris (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone have an idea as to why Nook isn't offering to buy my town? I've had the same town since the day the game came out! Biggest town tree...


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jun 21, 2017)

MayorChris said:


> Anyone have an idea as to why Nook isn't offering to buy my town? I've had the same town since the day the game came out! Biggest town tree...



Really that's odd, do you have alot of pwps and money in your ABD? Also i think how perfect your town is helps but it's all speculation. Whichever one of those that you're failing in is probably holding it back


----------



## hestu (Jun 21, 2017)

This is awesome, thanks for making it!! I've wanted to know how much my town is worth since the welcome amiibo update, I'll have to check it out after work! I've had my town since 2013 and I have about 40 million in the ABD so it should be quite a bit!!


----------



## fable (Jun 21, 2017)

Just did this after struggling with my town layout for months. 

Nook said my town was worth 999,999,999 bells LOL


----------



## HHoney (Jun 21, 2017)

MayorChris said:


> Anyone have an idea as to why Nook isn't offering to buy my town? I've had the same town since the day the game came out! Biggest town tree...



Sometimes Nook will not offer to buy a town if:

- house payments for any characters are not paid - any outstanding debts 
- too many items on the ground 
- too many PWPs like the drilling rig 
- too many weeds

I had a town with many of these characteristics. I paid the most recent payments, picked up items, pulled weeds etc. and then Nook was ready to offer me a sale!


----------



## bilzibuuu (Sep 19, 2017)

I wanted to know if you can sell your town twice?
I sold it before but I was thinking in doing it again because of how everything has turned


----------



## HHoney (Sep 19, 2017)

bilzibuuu said:


> I wanted to know if you can sell your town twice?
> I sold it before but I was thinking in doing it again because of how everything has turned




You can sell your town as many times as you want AFTER the qualifications are met - particularly the 50 days and 50 hours. You can't sell your town immediately after.


----------



## bilzibuuu (Sep 19, 2017)

HHoney said:


> You can sell your town as many times as you want AFTER the qualifications are met - particularly the 50 days and 50 hours. You can't sell your town immediately after.



Thank you


----------



## Ella. (Mar 11, 2018)

This guide is very helpful but I have a question and it is a stupid one, but how do you soft reset?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 11, 2018)

Zoella101 said:


> This guide is very helpful but I have a question and it is a stupid one, but how do you soft reset?



power off the 3ds or go to the home menu without saving

thanks for the guide OP. i'm too scared to see how much my town is worth, though. don't wanna accidentally reset...


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 12, 2018)

No worries guys, i write it because i was scared but i was resetting so thought i'd ease everyone else and take the gamble xD


----------



## x0xindy (Mar 26, 2018)

Not sure if this has ever been answered but does time travel affect the 20 days?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 18, 2019)

Tbh idk.... Seeing what town worth now! Wish me luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, town worth 12,000,000 NOT WORTH IT!!!!


----------

